# HB Pro Side Console



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Going really basic on this one with bare bones guide green side console Professional with Tohatsu MFS60 on galvanized trailer.
Although the folding backrest/step is extra $, and I’m having the fuel tank made a little smaller so it doesn’t extend into the hatch opening.
Also deleted carpet, live well tub and plumbing. But that’s it for a one page build sheet.

I’m going to miss the size and speed of my Marquesa on some days, but I’ll be able to go places the Marquesa couldn’t go.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Nice! Let us see it when it's finished.


----------



## St. Wall (Jun 23, 2021)

Cool build. I’m impatiently waiting on one of them MFS60s.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You're gonna love it! I think it's the most versatile boat that HB builds.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

That’s a beaut Clark!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

St. Wall said:


> Cool build. I’m impatiently waiting on one of them MFS60s.


Tell me about it. I ordered a short shaft one in June of 2021.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Tell me about it. I ordered a short shaft one in June of 2021.


I paid my deposit on this skiff in May 2021.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Tell me about it. I ordered a short shaft one in June of 2021.


That’s crazy I kno citrus marine in homosassa gets some regularly now. Why is your taking so long 15” ? Didn’t think about that


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

This should be a sweet build congrats!!!


----------



## mjrsierra (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice build! Can’t wait to see it finished


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Progress


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Lookin' good!


----------



## WEGladden (Mar 29, 2021)

this will be an interesting build to follow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

side console will have H2O pressure gauge, key switch, kill switch, nav light & bilge pump switches in the angled area on the front. Tach will go just above that leaving all the rest for me to add cup holder and BalZout mount for 12” Simrad later.











often imitated.









hatches are ready









worth the wait










molded non skid is just right for bare feet










I’m putting my battery, fuse panel, and 12v/USB outlet in this center compartment instead of having a life well. 

You can also see the transom material is different, and very hard for bolting engine, lifting eyes, power poles, and trim tabs through it.











I also learned that the space under the false floor in the outside stern compartments is filled with flotation foam.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

St. Wall said:


> Cool build. I’m impatiently waiting on one of them MFS60s.


In august I got told feb 2023 so I went with a Suzuki 60. Glad I did it’s got so much torque it’s nuts


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Good call putting the heavy stuff in the center compartment. I wish mine was set up that way. Will help when running solo.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking good Mike I love the color.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

HB sent a couple more pics today.


















DBStoots said:


> Good call putting the heavy stuff in the center compartment. I wish mine was set up that way. Will help when running solo.


I’m hoping so…had a 2014 side console Waterman with livewell in the center that listed a little to starboard.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

How does the molded non-skid compare to Awlgrip? I assume the mold will last longer but does it ever need to redone and if so, can you still just apply Awlgrip then?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> How does the molded non-skid compare to Awlgrip? I assume the mold will last longer but does it ever need to redone and if so, can you still just apply Awlgrip then?



I think boat builders like having the non-skid in the mold because it eliminates variations, reduces labor and material costs, and shortens build time.

Longevity is inversely proportional to usage with either, but according to the guy that rebuilt my Pro Line gel coat lasts longer. He uses his experience with commercial fishing boats as evidence for that. And so that’s what I have on my Pro Line. Although it’s not nearly as uniform or “pretty” as the non-skid jobs I’ve seen Jonathan Glasser do with Awl Grip over gelcoat.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Same color as my Waterman, great looking build


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

What size tank is going in? Well thought out and properly executed.. enjoy!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Half Shell said:


> How does the molded non-skid compare to Awlgrip? I assume the mold will last longer but does it ever need to redone and if so, can you still just apply Awlgrip then?


What Mike said plus scratches don’t show like on paint jobs.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice. Good idea about putting the battery in the middle compartment.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Custom tank size caused a few days waiting time, but it is my understanding the next pic I get will be with the cap on. Progress.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Rigging station
Gravity helps make wiring and hoses under the cap easier, and it’s much more ergonomic to work while standing on your feet than standing on your head.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

This looks badass! , great idea thinking about the balance and placement


----------



## sgiberson (May 31, 2012)

Coming out great. Can't wait to see the final product


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

…more rigging


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike,

What is the ETA on getting your skiff? We need to slime her up.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

she gorgeous- congrats!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Snookdaddy said:


> What is the ETA on getting your skiff? We need to slime her up.


Not sure when the poling platform and trailer will delivered.
First slime may be in Louisiana.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Got propeller?


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Have 3 days vacation left. U sliming her in La or Sassa?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

flysalt060 said:


> Have 3 days vacation left. U sliming her in La or Sassa?


Depends on when I get a prop.


----------



## Trip Saunders (4 mo ago)

This picture & your caption were a revelation. It’s so obvious in hindsight. 

I wired some hatch lights, simrad & Nmea stuff in my marquesa a couple months ago. I think the job I did would pass for HB factory wiring, but it was an absolute bastard getting my head in hatches upside down and zip tying bundles every 4”. 

I kept thinking the bottleneck in HB production has to be the limited supply of pygmy contortionists needed to wire the boats! 

Boat looks awesome, thanks for sharing pictures. In about 6 months I may seriously ask you for advice re marquesa vs pro. 


MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 223898
> 
> Rigging station
> Gravity helps make wiring and hoses under the cap easier, and it’s much more ergonomic to work while standing on your feet than standing on your head.


This picture & your caption answered so many of my questions


MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 223898
> 
> Rigging station
> Gravity helps make wiring and hoses under the cap easier, and it’s much more ergonomic to work while standing on your feet than standing on your head.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Did you pick her up?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Did you pick her up?


not yet…HB waiting on prop…pickup tentatively scheduled for Friday


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Bauman Propeller Houston makes a great prop for the Tohatsu 60


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Bauman Propeller Houston makes a great prop for the Tohatsu 60


That is what I went with. Corey there suggested I start with a 14 pitch. We'll see how it runs in a few weeks. $618 before tax.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sublime said:


> That is what I went with. Corey there suggested I start with a 14 pitch. We'll see how it runs in a few weeks. $618 before tax.


Cory recommends the same for me.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Picked up boat this morning with the rumble of rockets coming from the Cape…couldn’t get a visual but the sound was unmistakable considering I grew up watching all the NASA missions.

She floats noticeably flatter and higher at the stern than other Pros I’ve seen with F70’s and all the bling.

Top speed was 37 mph due to engine rev limiter with substantial throttle left to go. That’s a good start, but I’ll be trying other props for better grip, and WOT performance.

I will also be installing Nema 2k for engine data to display on Simrad NSS9 Evo 3s mounted on a BalZout mount.

Undecided on casting platform vs stool vs platform with stool.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Did you get to use that fly rod?


----------



## Rene L. Vila III (Apr 9, 2019)

Absolutely love that color gelcoat. Think on the next build I’m gonna combine it with whisper Grey deck!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

gorgeous- well done capt!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

It does sit much more level than most pros - looks great


----------

